# "Front Sparta" Docking (Escombreras)



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

Some images of the "Front Sparta" Crude Oil Tanker built in 2019 (2 years ago) sailing under the flag of Hong Kong docking at Escombreras port Cartagena (June 26 2021)




I hope you like it


----------

